

OpenLeaks - Ex-WikiLeaker Explains His Spinoff Group - Uncle_Sam
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/12/09/how-openleaks-the-first-wikileaks-spinoff-will-work/

======
lists
Exactly what we need. And it wouldn't hurt to throw a torrent of the leaked
documentation out as well. Assange may be an egomaniac, but he's right about
the scientific journalism stuff.

